# What's your favorite wood to turn?



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 28, 2018)

For me the answer to this question changes periodically but I do like elm and black locust a lot. Elm, when green, turns like soft butter and if turned to final thickness it doesn't crack on me, it does however warp like crazy! If turned to 1/8" thin then it only takes a day or two to dry so I can finish it. The downside to elm is it makes my shop smell like there are ten wet dogs in there, wet elm is just smelly. And after one turning session my shirt is drenched with water, its that wet.

Black locust is also very easy and fun to turn when green, it doesn't throw near as much water. And it too very rarely cracks when turned green and warping is minimal. The grain patterns and colors can be really beautiful too.

On the bottom of my list for now is box elder because all I can find is too punky to work with and maple, it cracks horribly even if rough turned and sealed.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2018)

I have a love hate relationship with snakewood. I love it after its done, but I also love to hate it, to turn it. 
I dislike walnut to turn. 
I like maple....
Bloodwood is awesome to turn and looks great after too...
I hate marblewood. It stinks to hell when turned. I like the way it looks though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 28, 2018)

My all time favorite wood is FORD wood because it's free. 

Otherwise, I enjoy turning black cherry because it smells and looks great, sweetgum because turns/finishes smoothly with interesting grain patterns, most maples because it stains wonderfully, and walnut if it's got some chatoyance.

@Woodworking Vet, Box Elder might be the lightest maple in North America, but so far I've enjoyed turning. As a matter of fact, rain kept me from milling more FBE outside so I just came in from the shop after rough turning a green FBE platter. It turned rather nicely once I sharpened my bowl gouge. Maybe it being green helped with the turning, but I'm guessing you got some Box Elder after it degraded too far. If you're willing to try fresh green Box Elder then I can send you a solid block for free if you cover the shipping. Just know this block won't have much red, or else it wouldn't be free. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2018)

For just the shear pleasure of turning, Bradford pear would be near the top of my list... green or dry.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 29, 2018)

My fav is Burls off Bottle Brush trees. Lots of them around here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2018)

Mesquite tops the list for me, whether turning or Flatwork. Smells great, easy to work, doesn't warp or move and looks gorgeous! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 29, 2018)

My vote goes to cherry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 29, 2018)

Cherry, Osage Orange, Burls of any kind, Antlers(not wood) but I love turning it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 29, 2018)

Of the popular and well available...Maple, cherry are forgiving, dogwood and holly hold nice tight grain. Love seeing the finish go on walnut, but can be a pain sometimes turning endgrain. 
Box elder is a good one, best for me when still a bit of moisture in it. 
For fine details in finials...Blackwood, dogwood, holly, snake wood, red tip photinia, pink ivory, ebonies, are my go to woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 29, 2018)

I like cherry and stabilized FBE. I stabilize almost all of the small blanks I turn. That way the all turn about the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 29, 2018)

Fresh Bradford Pear. Man does it throw off ribbons! I just turn it for the joy of the ribbons - Am I strange?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2018)

My fav goes against what everyone else says. For me it's green maple, turns like butter and I love the long continuous chips that come off the chisel. I just leave it thick when I rough turn it. The trick to reducing the cracks is to pack it in a brown paper bag with its own shavings and let it slowly dry for a few months. It will warp as it drys, but then you just re turn it to final shape and dimension.
At least it doesn't sitnk!
Seconds would be green elm or cherry, not in any order. I do like walnut too, must be the magic of when you apply the finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 30, 2018)

@Woodworking Vet, Your LFRB of Box Elder goodies is on it's way including some blocks with red flame. Take everything out of the box ASAP so it can air dry and not mold. 

It was nice reading about the Veterans wood shop helping individuals overcome PTSD. Please let me know when you're ready for another LFRB with various turning blocks for the vets at the cost of shipping. Maybe another WB friend would help cover the shipping fees so there's be no cost to the vets.

Thank you for your service,
Karl

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks Karl, I'm looking forward to the box and taking some to the vet's garage. If I can't get to the big piece right away what do you think about me sealing the ends with anchorseal? Or putting it in a paper bag? It might be a week or two before I can get to it. I'm more than happy to cover the cost of shipping, and I appreciate the box! I'll be sure to post what I end up doing with the piece of box elder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a couple or so.....
Mesquite is by far my fave. But I also like to use Pecan, Hackberry, Sycamore, Elm, Black Walnut— basically whatever I feel like turning that day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 1, 2018)

Camphor...I just love the aroma and it is beautiful wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Apr 1, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Camphor...I just love the aroma and it is beautiful wood.



It is beautiful wood and it does smell great. I have one piece, I haven't turned it yet, I'm afraid I'll ruin it and there I'll be without any..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey Karl, I got a box in the mail today!! I sealed the box elder and am keeping two pieces for myself, can't wait to turn it! Its nothing like the punky box elder I have. I'm taking the rest of the goodies including the walnut, pecan, cherry and maple to the Vet's Garage tomorrow. Thank you again!

Oh, should I wait until the box elder is dry before turning or if its okay to turn it green will it crack if its final turned to say 1/4"?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Apr 5, 2018)

@Karl_TN  , I took the wood to the Vet's Garage this past Tuesday, Terry really enjoyed making this miniature goblet from one of the box elder pen blanks. It think this stands about 1.5" tall.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## frankp (Apr 12, 2018)

Bloodwood... smells like chocolate when it's being worked. Padauk and Yellowheart are both nice, hard enough for clean cuts but not so hard that your tools dull too quickly. Macassar Ebony smells terrible but turns pretty well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 17, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Hey Karl, I got a box in the mail today!! I sealed the box elder and am keeping two pieces for myself, can't wait to turn it! Its nothing like the punky box elder I have. I'm taking the rest of the goodies including the walnut, pecan, cherry and maple to the Vet's Garage tomorrow. Thank you again!
> 
> Oh, should I wait until the box elder is dry before turning or if its okay to turn it green will it crack if its final turned to say 1/4"?
> 
> ...


----------



## wade (May 5, 2018)

Fav wood to turn African Blackwood. So smooth. 
Fav wood to turn and smell the aroma..... Bocote Love that smell, but not good for you..... still love it tho...
Don't turn Cottonwood without burning incense.... Words of Wisdom............. Smells like a Pig Farm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grumpy (May 6, 2018)

I think my favorite wood is black walnut and Osage orange ( A.K.A hedge Apple ).


----------

